# Added a Photo Album



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just started a Rolling Stock Photo Album on here. There is a set of tracks that is near where I used to live; in Cincinnati- where sets of railcars are periodically left.

I have some Simplot, Norfolk/Southern, Borax, and EEC railcars in the photo album. Just took the photos yesterday (02/27/2012) with my cellphone.

To view- click on my name.. then view Public Profile. The album is listed on the right side of my public profile.

I'll try to get out to these tracks periodically to take photos of any other Rolling Stock. Enjoy!


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*More photos...*

I got the chance to get out to the tracks again today. Will have more Rolling Stock images posted soon.

I even caught a CSX Auto Train as well. Tried to get a photo of both engines but was only able to get a quick shot of the front engine.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

xrunner said:


> Thanks for doing this.


Welcome! 

I should have started to do this sooner! 

Honestly, I was amazed at how well the first couple of photos turned out, as they were shot with my Droid 3 Cellphone. 

Still working on getting the set of pictures I shot today uploaded.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Photo Album updated*

Added some more photos to my photo album. First engine photo is included of CSX 4789. 

Granted I have worked as photog before in my career, my placement to the track and getting a picture of the train as it approached--- sometimes it's difficult to get that picture that is "just right". Wish I would have snapped the engine number on the 2nd CSX engine as well. Plus, it's always hard to judge how fast a train is actually going down the tracks. 

There is always next time  I thought that the graffiti on the Auto Train was quite amusing.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*More photos...*

Had another opportunity today at the tracks  Uploaded into the album. I caught a Northbound Norfolk Southern Hopper Train. Got a better photo of the train this time  As well as a few Hopper cars and an old rusty Tanker car.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Those trees always get in the way of the locos!


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Added more photos*

Haven't been around in a while. Just a lot of personal stuff going on... but I did get two really great freight train shots yesterday morning. 

I was able to trace where the tracks go from previous photos that I have taken and there is a section that runs next to a municipal parking lot about 5 miles south of where I taken previous pictures. 

Being that the tracks run next to the municipal parking lot- there are no obstructions. So I was able to get a few really good photos from two freight trains yesterday morning. Engines CSX 9033 and CSX 6084 are the added pictures in my photo gallery. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

hoscale37 said:


> Haven't been around in a while. Just a lot of personal stuff going on... but I did get two really great freight train shots yesterday morning.
> 
> I was able to trace where the tracks go from previous photos that I have taken and there is a section that runs next to a municipal parking lot about 5 miles south of where I taken previous pictures.
> 
> ...


Nice shots.:thumbsup:

Make it easier for members, just add a link to click on,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?u=6523


Add it to your signature.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice pictures


----------

